# Megalodon vs Kraken (PotC)



## Suzumebachi (Jul 31, 2007)

caek PWNs pie

BS!

What wins?

btw, whats a megalodon?


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2007)

PoTC Fails, therefore so does OP.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh my. It's a shark. 

Scary scary. How big is it?


----------



## Sylar (Jul 31, 2007)

The Kraken almost lost an old fashioned pirate ship.

Megalodon can take out modern day nuclear subs.

MegaShark wins.


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Oh my. It's a shark.
> 
> Scary scary. How big is it?



Large enough to have a nine-foot jaw. Do you want me to use Angel from MEG instead of the real one? Because that'll turn this curbstomp into a rapestomp if you like?

Which is better, 55 to 60 foot 20 ton Meg or 75 foot 40 ton MEG that takes down subs, and cuts through steel with her dentrails?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 31, 2007)

Sylar said:


> The Kraken almost lost an old fashioned pirate ship.



Ummm....how?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 31, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Large enough to have a nine-foot jaw. Do you want me to use Angel from MEG instead of the real one? Because that'll turn this curbstomp into a rapestomp if you like?
> 
> Which is better, 55 to 60 foot 20 ton Meg or 75 foot 40 ton MEG that takes down subs, and cuts through steel with her dentrails?


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2007)

Meg dodges torpedos and had to have her heart cut out from the inside to be killed. Is the Kraken faster then torpedos now? Does the Kraken cut through steel?


Meg is faster and stronger. Curbstomp.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 31, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Ummm....how?



Let me rephrase.

The Kraken got injured fighting an old fashioned wooden pirate ship.

Meg took down a nuclear submarine.


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2007)

Suzu explain why your Kraken was getting it's tentacles blown apart by old-fashion cannons. The MEG weighs less then 1/100th the weight of a fully modernized Natilius nuclear submarine which was made for deep sea pressure, she was breaking it apart with just head buts. 

Do you think sinking a wooden pirate ship is as impressive has taking down a Navy nuclear war submarine?


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Let me rephrase.
> 
> The Kraken got injured fighting an old fashioned wooden pirate ship.
> 
> Meg took down a nuclear submarine.



You read Meg too?


----------



## S_W_LeGenD (Sep 19, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Which is better, 55 to 60 foot 20 ton Meg or 75 foot 40 ton MEG that takes down subs, and cuts through steel with her dentrails?


According to the greatest shark experts, a 52 feet long Meg weighs more then 40 tons.

Now imagine how much a 75 foot Meg will weigh! 



Suzumebachi said:


> What wins?


Kraken is FAKE

Megalodon was real and it used to eat *Whales*. It was a perfect killing machine.

According to Steve Alten, a Megalodon could tear apart a T-Rex in a matter of seconds.

Now go figure.



Suzumebachi said:


> btw, whats a megalodon?


Megalodon is the biggest, most powerful and deadly shark to have ever lived on Earth.

Anyways! Here are some size comparisons between a Megalodon and a 6 foot tall Man:


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Comparing a 18th century pirate ship to modern yacht is funny.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 19, 2007)

Bumping 2 month old threads is funnier.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 19, 2007)

This message is hidden because *The White Fang* is on your ignore list.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Suzumebachi being section b& is funnier, Sylar.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2007)

Sizewize and all, Kraken eats Mega


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Megaladon cuts apart nuclear submarines, I don't think so..


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2007)

Kraken has far manier teeth, set like that thing in the drains, megs is turned into a pulpous meatball by the time it has its first bite


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

No as both sides of the 75 Meg are covered in detrails that cut through several feet of steel like butter. It could literally slice most of the Kraken's tentacles with a glancing touch.

Not too mention the mouth of the shark is twice the size of the Kraken's body.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2007)

no it isn't, kraken is at least three times bigger than meggs


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Destroying Nuclear submarines of the Navy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Wooden Ships.

Not too mention the Megaladon can go over 45 knots easily, its far faster then the Kraken. And stronger.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2007)

the pictures *you*'ve shown are of a much smaller shark.

Kraken is probably as fast or faster than that, it could be anywhere in the ocean, and it just pops there in a couple of minutes


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> the pictures *you*'ve shown are of a much smaller shark.
> 
> Kraken is probably as fast or faster than that, it could be anywhere in the ocean, and it just pops there in a couple of minutes



No it's not. The pictures mean nothing. The novels specifically state 75 feet for Angel. Also, magical summong does not equal speed. Meg and Angel have chased down yacths and submarines at full speed easily.

Kraken attacks stationary targets. Angel or her mother takes this easily.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> no it isn't, kraken is at least three times bigger than meggs



What pictures are you looking at?


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

He's comparing the fictional Megaladon's size to a real one. Which isn't the one I'm aruging for.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 19, 2007)

Kraken dumps the megalodon in the Locker.

GG


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Angel slices apart Kraken.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 19, 2007)

This message is hidden because *The White Fang* is on your ignore list.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Section b&.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 20, 2007)

S_W_LeGenD said:


> According to the greatest shark experts, a 52 feet long Meg weighs more then 40 tons.
> 
> Now imagine how much a 75 foot Meg will weigh!
> 
> ...



No doubt megalodons were real, BUT they were nowhere near 75 feet.

A more realistic way to portray a megalodon would be to look at it as a 50-feet mako-shark weighing at 25 tonnes which was fast and powerful, and not a fictional beast that could take down nuclear subs.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

FireEel said:


> No doubt megalodons were real, BUT they were nowhere near 75 feet.
> 
> A more realistic way to portray a megalodon would be to look at it as a 50-feet mako-shark weighing at 25 tonnes which was fast and powerful, and not a fictional beast that could take down nuclear subs.



I'm not using the realistic Megaladon. I'm using the fictional Meg from Terror of the Deep. She was over 75 feet and over 45/50 tons, capable of ripping apart nuclear submarines, slicing steel like butter with her dentrails and killing sperm whales for fun.

And 50 feet has been debunked as being too small for an adult Megaladon in real life.


----------



## The last Dalek (Sep 20, 2007)

Real megalodon's cant tare apart nuclier subs and that picture of the Kraken is wrong when we see its boddy in the film it's much smaller and a compleatly diferent shape.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

The last Dalek said:


> Real megalodon's cant tare apart nuclier subs and that picture of the Kraken is wrong when we see its boddy in the film it's much smaller and a compleatly diferent shape.



What part of a fictional Megaladon from a fiction series do you not understand? Kraken's aren't real.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 20, 2007)

The last Dalek said:


> when we see its boddy in the film it's much smaller and a compleatly diferent shape.



Not really.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I'm not using the realistic Megaladon. I'm using the fictional Meg from Terror of the Deep. She was over 75 feet and over 45/50 tons, capable of ripping apart nuclear submarines, slicing steel like butter with her dentrails and killing sperm whales for fun.
> 
> *And 50 feet has been debunked as being too small for an adult Megaladon in real life.*



I am afraid not. The megalodon isn't that huge-assed over-sized monster-son-of-a-bitch killer-great white shark that is so commonly portrayed in shows or stories.

It was in fact a very large mako shark which commonly arrived at 15 metres, give or take. While there is doubt some individuals may exist that could grow slightly beyond 15, these are little more than assumptions, or could simply be uncommonly large specimens.


----------



## The last Dalek (Sep 21, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Not really.



When they find its corpes on the beach it's no were nere as bib and it's more fish shaped.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

FireEel said:


> I am afraid not. The megalodon isn't that huge-assed over-sized monster-son-of-a-bitch killer-great white shark that is so commonly portrayed in shows or stories.
> 
> It was in fact a very large mako shark which commonly arrived at 15 metres, give or take. While there is doubt some individuals may exist that could grow slightly beyond 15, these are little more than assumptions, or could simply be uncommonly large specimens.



Your talking about a shark that kills whales with a likely single bite. A whale killer. And the mako shark relation is retarded. My sources disagree.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Your talking about a shark that kills whales with a likely single bite. A whale killer. And the mako shark relation is retarded. My sources disagree.



It isn't as simple as you think...

What the Megalodon did was to charge at an unsuspecting whale from behind or from the side, and due to its speed and relatively light weight, it could attack the whale before it had a chance to react. The megalodon would then deliver a huge bite to the tail, the fatty area behind the fin or to simply bite the fin off.

The megalodon would then back off, and wait for blood loss and panic to slowly drain the life outta the whale, and when it was finally too weak to move or seemed like a threat to megalodon, it would then begin feeding.

The only reason y every1 thinks megalodons are gigantic killer great whites is simply because their tooth were similar, and great whites are notorious as vicious killer. What better way to upscale a terrifying creature than to greatly increase its size?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 21, 2007)

FireEel said:


> It isn't as simple as you think...
> 
> What the Megalodon did was to charge at an unsuspecting whale from behind or from the side, and due to its speed and relatively light weight, it could attack the whale before it had a chance to react. The megalodon would then deliver a huge bite to the tail, the fatty area behind the fin or to simply bite the fin off.
> 
> ...



no, scientific evidence supports the fact it coudl have grown to about 75 feet. also wtf is everyone talking about, a movie or something? Also even thoguh I do not wanan sound stupid, I do agre that if a shark that is 75 feet long has dentrails that slice steel with ease, a kraken probably stands no chance, as simply wrapping its tentacles around ti woudl have them cut off nearly instatntly. then the megalodon could simply bite it in half.


----------



## Flamefang (Sep 21, 2007)

It doesn't matter who looses, the fisherman win


----------

